# Has anyone used a Pasture Renovator cultivator



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

3 POINT HITCH PASTURE RENOVATOR-CULTIVATOR 


it has small plows and rolling blades that you run over your pasture


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Have used one of the early models sold by Farnham. It did not have the rolling coulters. Pulled a section harrow behind it to knock down the ridges left by the foot pieces.

If you have rocky soil, it will pull some to the surface. Use only grade 2 bolts for shear pins on the foot pieces. Don't ask how I know this.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

What oneokie said and if you have lots of rocks buy a lot of the shear pin bolts. I do not think the tool will run deep enough to do much good. I had much rather have a single shank subsoiler and it is cheaper.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

does the subsoiler help the pasture


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Best answer I can give is to look where you may have buried a wire or water line and see if in your area the grass is taller there. The grass here is taller where I trenched a water line in the pasture. In grain fields I could see a difference in dry years where I subsoiled and planted soybeans. With diesel $3 plus I do not know if subsoiling is cost effective. I have a large subsoiler and it makes the black smoke boil from a very large 4 wheel drive tractor when pulling the tool. Having said that I do plan on doing some limited subsoiling on part of my pasture.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I use a 3-shank "BigOX" brandname chisel every year in my hayfields prior to fertilizing and gopher baiting and it does a lot of good at breaking up the hard pan. I'm with agman though, with diesel prices what they are right now, it's not hardly cost effective. I seriously doubt I'll fertilize much on the hay fields this year either.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

myersfarm said:


> does the subsoiler help the pasture


What kind of help are you wanting to give your pasture?

Having asked that, I will say that the renovator will help with water infiltration into the soil. It will also bring dormant weed seed up to where they can and will germinate.

First year I used one, I ran across the slope on some clay soil hills and after several good rains, the soil was wet enough that getting stuck was a good possibility. And the grass did seem to grow more.

Several pastures that I renovated did look as if I had planted wooly croton weeds in rows later in the growing season.


----------



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

has anyone used a Yeoman keyline plow...?? I have access to one, and am considering using it in a few pastures to see what it can do....


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

gwithrow check on youtube you can see one work all kinds of videos aboutthe yeoman plow


----------

